# Ill Betta



## jjheylookatme (May 7, 2006)

Hi, I rescued a betta fish recently from one of those horrible tiny vases. I put him in a 10 gallon by himself (I was originally planinng to put in more fish, but he has never seemed like a very healthy fish), and he has never acted quite like my other betta--he is always more lethargic, and a bit scared of most everything in general. He's been fine for the past month, but recently he started just sitting in a corner, and today one of his eyes was popping out. I don't really expect him to live that long after having lived over a year in those attrocious conditions (he probably hadn't had a water change in months, and was overfed), but how should I treat him?
My water parameters are as follows:
Ammonia: 0
Nitrate: 40
Nitrite: 0
Hardness:150
Alkalinity:120ish
pH: 6.5

Thanks!
Judith


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Give him some nutritious food. He is suffering from exophthalmus brought by poor water quality. Proper tank maintenance will aid him besides the proper foods given to him.


----------



## jjheylookatme (May 7, 2006)

He has been getting good tank quality and water maintenance for over a month--closer to 2 and a half, actually, now that I think about it. He is also being fed well, he sadly only eats a flake diet instead of a more complete blood-worm-pellet-flake diet like my other fish, because he refuses to eat anything but flakes. I would have thought the same thing (poor water quality etc.), if only his eye hadn't spontaneously started bulging 2 months after he was subject to the horrible conditions.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

It seems your lfs made him get used to eating flakes exclusively. Give him time to adjust until he can eat everything you give him.


----------

